
Lenin Was a Mushroom - alexgmcm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenin_was_a_mushroom
======
alexgmcm
It is scary how many people apparently believed such a ridiculous tale - and
this was just a prank.

Modern 'fake news' could be far more powerful as it uses bespoke messages to
target each small audience segment etc. and far from being a prank it is a
serious 'cyberweapon' being deployed by political factions and nation states.

